# How about pics of your cheese. Here's mine!



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

My mozarella. I make a ball and put them on a plate as I form them and they spread out or flatten some and make it easier to hold for grating.All of my cheese is made from raw goats milk.









Shankleesh a middle east cheese. Here they are ripening in a bag. After 2 mos. they are washed off and covered in olive oil and rolled in Zaatar, an herb blend mainly made with thyme.










The Shankleesh partially eaten.

http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu239/portlander-photos/IMG_0253.jpg[/IMG

Cheese biscuit's. I was going to make Shankleesh and put these in the food dehydrator instead of out in the sun for a week cause of rain and cool temps and they got too warm and spread out some and looked just like biscuit's, but are pure cheese, after drying for a few days, and boy do they taste good . I'm going to crumble them on spaghetti like parmesan. I have some garlic and cayenne in them.
[IMG]http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu239/portlander-photos/IMG_0250.jpg
Soft cheese and butter. 










So let's see pics of your cheese!


----------



## armadillogray (Sep 12, 2009)

Saw the pictures and googled "shankleesh" but to no avail......

How do you make those in the dehydrator? Have made cheese before and have milk being made into yogurt and would like to try shankleesh if I can find a recipe.

Can you part with it?


----------

